# Awakening of the Nymerians.



## Rayex (Jun 26, 2004)

First some rules when posting:

When we get into rolling dice, etc I will let you make the rolls and then post them online with what your character is doing. (I trust you to be honest, I truly do.)

Put the results and any other OOC information that you need to tell me at the end of your post in bracket like this:








*OOC:*


Diplomacy check, rolled a 12 +10 skill =22, to try to calm him down

or in combat like this...
[OCC]Attack roll 5 +10 melee =15, if I hit he takes 1d8 +4 damage for 3+4 =7 damage

If you want to use different colors for this you can but please make it something I can read 

Also, please put your race, class, character name, and whatnot in the title of your posts so everyone doesn't have to keep running to the Rogue's Gallery to figure out who everyone is. 

Thoughts go in _italics_, speaking in "quotes," and actions go in *asterisks.* If you wish to use different colors for thoughts and speech, you may, but again make it readable.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------


OOC Thread 
RG Thread 


*Players:*
_Someone_ - *Havort Thuat, the feytouched*, male Human Psion (telepath)4
_rangerjohn_ - *Alan Loresong*, human male bard4
_ferretguy_ - *Tarasin Blackoak*, male elf Rogue1/Monk3
_Ghostknight_ - *Symian Dragonspawn*, male human Fire Wizard3/Gold Dragon Bloodline1
_Zack2216_  - *Laharl Sunbaned*, male Human Wilder4
_DrZombie_ - *Farantir*, male Tors Cleric3.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 26, 2004)

*Awakening of the Nymerians Chapter 1 - The story begins.*

Your head is throbing. 
You see stars and strange colors. 
After a short while your sight return. 
You are lying on your back in a forest glade.
It is summer, and the birds are singing.
Last thing you remember though, it was still winter...

_You've been searcing the old ruins for the Fruit of Cleansing when you met up with Thukk, the minotaur. 
He claimed to live in the ruins, and knew where the fruit was. When he led you there, a woman wearing red flowing robes, a beautiful white wolf at her side, was waiting for you with a smile. 
That was when you heard the deep growl from behind. Everything seem to happen at once. Thukk charged you from behind, the wolf attack from the front, and the woman started to chant. It was all over in seconds. The woman spread her arms wide in a dramatic gesture and a brilliant light shone from her palms. 
Then there was blackness._

...And now you're lying here, wherever this might be. 

Devon:
After lying still for several minuts to let your head clear completely you rise to a sitting position. The trees are greener than you've ever seen, and the grass even more so. A thin mist floats lazily a couple of feet above the grass, giving the glade a somewhat silent feeling. Judging by the light, it is still early in the morning. 
You look around and quickly locate your companions. Just a couple of feet to your right Havort is lying face down in the grass. On your left a hollow log lies partly submerged in the ground, and lying half on top of it is the elf, Tarasin. They both seem unconcious. 
You suddenly hear a sound from behind, and you turn around. The Wizard is awakening on the other side of the glade. The sun reflects of his scales in his face when he rubs his temples and look in your direction. He sees you, and looks somewhat relieved. Between Symian and yourself you see a black and red shape lying in the grass. The last of the five who was betrayed by the Minotaur and his ally is also here. 
You let out a sigh of relief, and starts to rise. Symian mirrors your movements and you look confused at eachother. You shrug, then flexes your muscular body. You do not feel hurt, and your muscles are not stiff. Obviously you have not been lying still for very long. Or maybe it is just your regenerating abilities. Whatever the reason might be, you decide it might be a good idea to try to wake your comapions. It seems that Symian is of a similar opinion, and together you'll try to rouse your friends. 
Before you are able to take two steps towards Tarasin the forest comes alive. The glade is suddenly surrounded by nearly twenty humanoid figures, all but one carrying bows with arrows notched and ready. One of the figures near you, the only one without a bow, takes a step foreward and says something in a language you do not know.

Symian: 
This last development was quite unexpected. And the fact that neither you or the troll heard any them before they appeared, puts a frown on you face.
You take a good look at the humanoids. They are obvious some types of elves, but you've never seen elves like this before. Most of them are atleast 7 feet tall, and they range in color from light violet to shadowy purple, and they all wear clothing made of leather, with fur and feather decorations. 
Their weapons looks good enough, so you try not to make any sudden movements. You move slowly over to Devon and stands beside him. 
The leader of the elves says something again, and you shake your head, indicating that you do not understand. The elf seems to understand and gestures towards your still sleeping companions with a questioning look.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 27, 2004)

*Devon RedClaw, Troll 4*

Devon sits up with a grimace.

"Whatever just happened was most thoroughly unpleasant. Is everyone alright?

Seeing that his companions other than the wizard are currently unconscious Devon moves to wake them. He is interrupted by the arrival of the elves and when they point their bows at him he stands still and relaxed, trying not to look aggresive.

When the head elf gestures towards his companions Devon goes to try and wake them up. He moves slowly and tries not to look dangerous, normally a difficult task for the troll but the fact that several of these elves are taller than him probably helps.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2004)

*Alan Loresong Bard 4*

*If Devon is able to wake him, Alan attempst to communicate with the elf in elven, and then sylvan.  "We mean no harm, can you tell us where we are?

OOC: diplomacy check rolled 4+7 skill=11   to calm him down.  Gather Information to find out there location, and possibly how they came to be here. rolled 3+10 skill =13.  Obviously, the dice do not like me today.


----------



## Someone (Jun 27, 2004)

*Havort Truath, telepath.*

As soon Havort awakens, he gets up and cleans the dust and grass out of his clothes. "At least they´re not as ugly as the minotaur" says in soft voice. Then manifests Empathy to sense the elves´ current basic emotions. (He tries to do it without the Mental display, a Concentration check DC 15, but fails)


----------



## Rayex (Jun 27, 2004)

As Devon and Symian tries to wake the rest of the group, they notice that the elves do not seem threatening at all, rather they seem curious. They smile and whisper amongst themselves, and they look rather relaxed.

You are able to wake th others, with some shaking and slapping. They quickly understand that something is not as it should have been, and in few minutes you all stand facing the leader.

Havort mutters something, then you all sense rather than hear the sound of a faint chime. Havort senses cusiousity, expectation and happiness from the elves, nothing to be alarmed of.

The strange elf look confused at Alan when he tries to communicate with him in elven, but when he repeats the question in Sylvan the elf understand.

"You mean no harm? How do you suppose you would be able to harm us? There are more than twenty arrows pointed at you right now, and you do not look fit for a fight. But relax, we do not mean to harm you either. We are here as an escort. You're in the Forest of Sorum, not far from Loniagarden, our home. There is someone there who would like to talk to you." 

He smile at you, and make a gesture with his left hand. The rest of the elves put away their bows and most disapear back into the forest.

"Follow me. There is no danger when Torkai and his scouts are around." he finnishes, then turn around and start to walk into the forest.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2004)

*Alan translates for the elf, the adds* "I suggest we do as they ask, I for one would like to know what is happening.  Somehow, I don't think we need to worry about that minotaur anymore."


----------



## Someone (Jun 27, 2004)

*Havort Truath, telepath. PP: 24/25*

"Nor do I" says Havorth. "And my feeling is that these elves actually are not dangerous, so things are definitely improving." 

"Or maybe the minotaur whacked me in the head and I´m dreaming right now. But then, are you a figment of my imagination or are we all sharing the same dream?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 28, 2004)

"It is most fortunate that they do not feel like fighting. It is, odd, seeing elves bigger than me. I suspect they would be most difficult opponents."

"But thankfully it appears we will not need to find out. Let us travel with them, I too am curious about our surroundings."


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 28, 2004)

Waking up smelling the forest around him, Tarasin thinks to himself_ hmmm...so death is as they say_ Then he hears his fellow travelers voices.
 Opening his eyes he is like the others quite confused on where he is, but a forest is a forest...
 Hearing where they are from the excessivly tall elves(?) he tries to think of all the places he had heard from the tales of his people...but never one to pay much attention to his elders fails. So gathering his equipment "Well no need to keep someone important waiting".


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 28, 2004)

*Symerian Dragonspawn, Human, Wizard3/Bloodline 1*

Examining the elves as he wakes the others, Symianlooks around him 

 "Anyone recognise where we are?  I don't recognise this place and the seasons definitely seem wrong! "

_Wonder who these elves are, at least they seem friendly enough!  Hmm, wonder what spell that witch hit us with?  Lets see, thise gestures and words combined with a chime?_  

*He follows behind the others, trying to unravel the puzzle of how they got here....

ooc: Spell craft check 12+13 = 25


----------



## Rayex (Jun 28, 2004)

As you walk through the forest it starts to wake up. Birds are flying through the air, fetching food for their younglings, squirrels chitter angrily at you when you walk near their territory. 
The sun is slowly rising, and soon you feel the warmth of the sun penetrating the canopy of the forest.

You walk for close to an hour before you notice a change in your escort. The elven scouts are no longer carrying their weapons at the ready, and they all seem more relaxed than before. 
When you get to a clearing in the forest, you all see a gigantic tree somewhere ahead.

"Ah, Loniagarden is close" Torkai says. "That tree you see there is Lonia, one of the few remaining trees of its kind. It is around its base our home is. When you get there Myria the Wise would like to talk to you."

The journey keep on for close to half an hour when you suddenly are met by two peculiar creatures. They have the head, arms and torso of the elves currently escorting you, but the lower body is that of an elk. They both carry spears across their backs, easily accessable. 

"Greetings Torkai. Are these the promised ones? They are not as expected, for sure." one of the creatures says in the same language as the elves. With a smile and a friendly nod towards you she, for it is surly a female, continue "Well, Myria is waiting, as you know. I'll tell her that you have arrived." With that she turns and disapears quickly into the forest, heading for Lonia.

Several minutes later you enter the big clearing at the base of the tree. You do not see any huts, burrows or anything indicating someone living there. Torkai, noticing your confusion, stops and turns to you with a frown. "Is anything wrong? This was not as you expected?

_Symian:_ You conclude that the spell the woman used was of the Evocation kind, but nothing you've ever seen before.


OOC: I will assume that Alan continues to translate what the elves and the other creatures are saying.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 28, 2004)

OOC:Yes, he does.

"You say you live here?  Where?  Where is this Myria you speak of, Torkai?


----------



## Someone (Jun 28, 2004)

*Havort, red haired telepath with 24 pp remaining.*

"People, this is the most amusing place I´ve ever seen, maybe the witch and Thukk the minotaur made us a favor. I mean, in what other place could we find elk centaur elves and named trees?" Havort laughs.

"Alan, why don´t you ask them what they want to say with all the ´promised ones´ stuff? Sounds like one of those funny prophecies"


----------



## Rayex (Jun 28, 2004)

Torkai takes a time to think before he answers.
"Yes, this is indeed our home. We live in the tree. You will soon see, we are going in there in a few moments. 
Who Myria is? She is our leader. Actually, leader she is not. She is more of a guide to us than a leader. You will meet her soon, she has been waiting for you for some time now."

The elf waits patiently while Havorts speaks to Alan, who then translates.
"Ah, as for that, you will have to ask Myria. We do not know much, only that she knew you would come, and that when you came things would change."
He then starts to move towards the tree and motions you to follow.

When you come close to the tree, you see an archway in between its huge roots. Inside it is not dark and gloomy, as some might expect it to be, rather it is light and comfortable. The light comes through windows spread all over the trunk, and there is also some kind of magic in work here, lighting the place.
The tree in itself is quite spectacular. It is hollow, but obviously still alive and thriving. When you look up, it looks like the tree goes on for ever. A walkway is spiraling from the entrance and all the way up to the top. All along the walkway you see alcoves, doors and holes boring into the outer wall. 
Torkai spoke true, they actually live in the tree!
The tree is full of elves of all ages. Small children are running around playing catch, playing with swords and bows and some are even swinging from contraptions made of rope, suspended between different parts of the walkway.

"I will have to leave you here, I have got duties to see to. just follow the walkway to the top where Myria will be waiting for you." 
He smiles at you once more, and turns towards a group of young elves approaching, bows in hands. "So it is the bow today, is it? If you think you are finnished with the blade, you are wrong. Let me tell you of the time I...." the younglings swarms around the older elf, herding him outside, and you are left to yourself.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Devon spends a few minutes just taking in the view inside the tree. He had seen many amazing sites while he travelled with the caravan but most of them were human. When he had set off on his own he had hoped he would get the chance to see the famed elven tree-cities and dwarven citadels. And now he was getting his wish.

Finally he moves towards the stairs, his curiosity about this Myria overcoming his desire to explore the tree.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 29, 2004)

*Alan was intrigued with the elves and centaurs, but the sight of the tree has him enraptured.*  "It seems we have stepped into the old ballads, my friends." *Coming to his senses, he bids Torkai, farewell, and leads the group up the stairs.*


----------



## Someone (Jun 29, 2004)

*Havort, Telepath. PP 24/25*



			
				rangerjohn said:
			
		

> "It seems we have stepped into the old ballads, my friends."




"Somehow we died and went to squirrels´s heaven" says Havort while climbing.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 29, 2004)

Torasin

"Definitly in the legends I had heard as a child, this type of place did not exist..." Torasin looks around the tree, gazing up into the hollowed out sections trying to comprehend how these elves could of constructed such a place.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 29, 2004)

*Climbing through the trees Symian loks around.*

I wonder where we actually are?  With all the changes it might well be we have been transferred to an alternate plane.  If so it explains the named trees and elk centaurs.  But I wonder what it is they expect of us?  I mean why do they refer to us as the "Promised ones" and more worryingly, if we are these promised ones, why do we not fit their prophecies and what does that mean for us?

_This place worries me, but it is subtle - what is going on here?_


----------



## Rayex (Jun 30, 2004)

As you walk upwards you get a better look at the village inside the tree. Most of the inhabitants seem to live a normal life, working in their houses, talking with neighbours and friends, enjoying life. The elves look like a carefree and happy people. 
About halfway up the walkway you pass a big archway into a big plaza. This must be their marketplace. Inside all kinds of wares are displayed on carpets on the floor, their owners eagerly trying to sell the goods. 
When you are getting closer to the top you walk by a tanners shop. Leather clothing and armor are displayed outside the shop, and a big muscular, probably the owner of the shop, nods politely to you when you pass.

Then you get to the top. The walkway ends in a large wooden door decorated with a beautiful motif of a summerforest. When you knock on the door, it swings open and reveales a stairway going upwards.
The stairs goes on for only a short distance, before ending at yet another wooden door. This time you enter, and find yourself at the top of the tree. Situated between the top branches is a huge garden. Flowers of all kind grow around a pool to you right. A small figure is sitting by the pool, trailing a finger over the surface, as if drawing something.

When you enter, the figure rise and turns your way, smiling, then approach you.
It is a female elf. She is smaller than the ones you have seen so far, and looks much more frail. In her hair she wears a circlet made of flowers, as if she was wearing a crown. She is a handsome woman, but her eyes are quite spectacular. Two emerald globes look out from her eyesockets, absorbing everything she sees. 

"Greetings my friends" she says, and you all understand her. "I have been waiting for this day with joy and sadness both. My name is Myriania Mok'natharia The Sage of Earth, but you may call me Myria."
What you previously thought was a black cape now reveals itself to be a set of wings, as she spread them wide back her and flaps them a couple of time before returning them to their original positions. 
"Come with me my friends. Let us talk, for I expect you have questions. Might be I know some of the answers you seek." 
Myria moves to the pool and sit down on the bank, again trailing her fingers through the surface of the water.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 30, 2004)

[I greet you Myria.  I am known as Symian Dragonspawn.  Thank you for your greeting but at the moment I am confused.

How did we get here?  And just where is here?  The last I remember it was winter, we were searching for the Fruit of Cleansing with the minotaur Thuk, before being led into a trap.

While your people have been most kind and friendly, you can understand my apprehension at our current situation.

With a smile,he bows to her and steps back, his hands open in front of him.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jun 30, 2004)

Devon gives a small bow to the elf and moves to sit across from her by the pool.

"Greetings M'lady Myria, my name is Devon. I thank you and your kind for the warm greeting we have recieved. And for the offer of answering our questions, I am sure my comrades and I have many for you. To start off could you tell us where we are and how you knew we would be here?"


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2004)

_"Ooh, it´s a shame the garden doesn´t have a ´don´t tread on the plants´sign. It would have been deliciously contradictory"_

Havort bows, in a so deep and elaborate fashion that´s almost ridicule. "My most profound greetings, lady Myria. I´m Case, Justin Case, at your service."

"And, oh, you shouldn´t think hearing our questions that we don´t like this place. I think it´s really fantastic."


----------



## Rayex (Jun 30, 2004)

Myria arches an eyebrow at the mention of Symians heritage but, then laughs merrily at Justins reassurances.

"I am affraid I might not be able to answer all of your questions as well as you would like, but I will try. 
You are in Nymeria, the Realm of The Seven. Right now though, you are in the forest of Sorum. How you came to be here I am affraid  do not know." she says with a sad smile.
"We have known you would come for a long time. We did not know exactly that you would come though. All we knew was that someone would come, and when that happened a change will come to our land. What this change is I do not know. This has been known for as long as anyone can remember. "


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 1, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Myria arches an eyebrow at the mention of Symians heritage but, then laughs merrily at Justins reassurances.
> 
> "I am affraid I might not be able to answer all of your questions as well as you would like, but I will try.
> You are in Nymeria, the Realm of The Seven. Right now though, you are in the forest of Sorum. How you came to be here I am affraid  do not know." she says with a sad smile.
> "We have known you would come for a long time. We did not know exactly that you would come though. All we knew was that someone would come, and when that happened a change will come to our land. What this change is I do not know. This has been known for as long as anyone can remember. "



"Alan Loresong at your service milady."  he says with a bow.  "So you have no idea, how we got here.  Or what we are to do here?  There is nothing more to the legend, than someone will come, and there will be a change.  Are you even sure we are the ones spoken of?"


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2004)

*Havort the telepath*

_Sure if that´s a prophecy I could be a prophet, too. Behold, someday, something will happen, and someone will be involved!_

"Ahem. I don´t mind hanging here for a time, but what if someday I want to come back and visit my parents? This sounds as if we´re in another world. And who made the prophecy? mayhe he knows more of it."


----------



## Rayex (Jul 1, 2004)

"The Seven told us that you would come. More than that, I am affraid I do not know. However, I know of someone who might know more. His name is Norkoli Rasshreli, the Sage of Magic. He lives to the north-east. If you would like to talk to him, I will be happy to provide directions and rations."


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 1, 2004)

The Seven mi'lady?  What Seven are these?  What are the Seven that they prophsy and you believe?

Of course, if Norkoli would be the right one to answer these questions, we would be most grateful for directions to him, and food for the journey to him if it is far.

Not that we would insult you or in any way belittle your people, but we come here in a fashion that does not serve to remove apprehension! 

ooc:On that note- what do we have with us in terms of equipment etc?  Do we have everything on our sheets or should we consider ourselves unequipped?


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 1, 2004)

> "Greetings my friends" she says, and you all understand her. "I have been waiting for this day with joy and sadness both.




"Lady Myria, why have you been waiting for this day with such mixed feelings?" Tarasin asks.."Oh..and I am Tarasin Blackoak"


----------



## Rayex (Jul 1, 2004)

"Dear Tarasin, you are kind to ask. I have been waiting with joy for this day because your arrival heralds a change to our world, and I have been waiting with sorrov for this very same reason. Alas, I do not know what this change might be, yet.... Will it cleanse the land of evil, or will it brings us into utter chaos? Or maybe something more subtle? I do not know, I am affraid, and this scares me." 

she turns away from you and a long pause ensues.

"As for the Seven.." she begins, then turns towards you once more, "They are the gods of this realm, and I am one of seven Sages. Each sage is the representative of his or her God in Nymeria."


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2004)

*Havort Truath, telepath 4.*

_What do you think? I just arrive and meet one of the big fishes!_

"Don´t worry at all, change in itself is not a bad thing. We´re now in our way to meet Norkoli, but if something bad happens I´ll be here to help."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 2, 2004)

"Directions and rations would be appreciated, but something that would be of even more use is a guide. From what I have seen so far it is obvious that this land is at least somewhat different from the land we came from. Someone who knew more about the land and creatures in it would prove to be an invaluable aid to us."


----------



## Rayex (Jul 2, 2004)

Myria smiles at Havorts comment about helping. "I am quite able to take care of myself. It is my people, the Thals, I am worrying about. They have lived peacefully here in Loniagarden for more than two centuries, and they might not accept changes as easily as I."

When Devon asks about a guide the Sage takes a long moment to think.
"That can be arranged." she concludes after a while.

"Although I would appreciate your company tonigh, I understand that you would like to get some answers. However, if you do choose to stay, I will be happy to tell you more of our land."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 2, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> Myria smiles at Havorts comment about helping. "I am quite able to take care of myself. It is my people, the Thals, I am worrying about. They have lived peacefully here in Loniagarden for more than two centuries, and they might not accept changes as easily as I."
> 
> When Devon asks about a guide the Sage takes a long moment to think.
> "That can be arranged." she concludes after a while.
> ...




"I would find that most enlightning milady.  Perhaps it will help us in our journies."
Alan replies.

OOC:  Diplomacy check to make good impression, roll 11 +7 skill =18
Gather Information: roll 9 +10 skill = 19


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 4, 2004)

Symian smiles.

Not really cut out for diplomacy, he bows, his smile probably too tense, his bow not quite right- never mind though.  A true sage of the land to quiz!


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 4, 2004)

"If my comrades have no objections I would most enjoy staying here for the night. Your city looks most interesting and I would like the chance to explore it further. And staying in the company of one as charming and beautiful as yourself is always an honor."


----------



## Someone (Jul 4, 2004)

*Havort, you already know class and level.*



			
				Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> "If my comrades have no objections I would most enjoy staying here for the night"




"Sure I have no of those. I´m for staying a day or two or a week while we enjoy the place."


----------



## Rayex (Jul 4, 2004)

"So you will stay then? How nice! I will tell you all I can about Nymeria, maybe it will help you get some answers aswell! However I do have some matters that needs seeing to first, and you must be famished. I will arrange for you to get some food and refreshments, and suitable lodgings for the night. I will send for you when it is time for us to talk. In the meantime feel free to look around Loniagarden."
Myria rise and says her farewell, then without another word she turns and strides into the trees.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 5, 2004)

When Myria is gone Devon rises again and turns to the rest of the party.

"Well my friends it appears we have some time to ourselves before dinner. What do you all want to do? Personally I plan on seeing the sights around the tree. It looks like a very interesting place from what I've seen so far. And it's definately a far cry from the human architecture I'm used to."


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2004)

"Yes, it is a most intriguing place."  Alan agrees.


----------



## Someone (Jul 5, 2004)

*Havort, red haired telepath*



			
				Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> When Myria is gone Devon rises again and turns to the rest of the party.
> 
> "Well my friends it appears we have some time to ourselves before dinner. What do you all want to do? Personally I plan on seeing the sights around the tree. It looks like a very interesting place from what I've seen so far. And it's definately a far cry from the human architecture I'm used to."




"Sure it is. I´m more interested in people: I´ll go around and get a feeling about how are things going. These people seem interesting, but maybe too restrained. Wonder if they have something strong to drink."

[That means to go around, and manifest Empathy and Read Thoughts a couple times, and using Gather Information: rolled a 22 using the skill. The save DC for Read Thoughts is 18, using Greater Psionic Endowment, if it´s needed. 

Havort´s not looking for anything specific, just finding out how the elves live and what worries them.

Edit: Oops, I used the wrong name in the dice roller database. Nodis is another character, sorry.]


----------



## Rayex (Jul 5, 2004)

Havort:

Going around Reading thoughts and trying to learn what the thals are thinking about, you don't find anything unusual. In face, they all seem to live quite peacefull in this big tree. The biggest worry you come across is the one conserning you; what are you doing here, where did you come from, what will this mean for their lives?


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, since it does seem that we do have some time, exploration of this "village" may occupy us in a productive way. Tarasin says while rising.


----------



## Someone (Jul 6, 2004)

Havort comes back upwards, with the thought of the appointed meal erasing the depressing thoughts he had only a moment before. _"These are peaceful people. Almost too peaceful."_ thinks, hoping no one is listening. _"This feels so new and strange"_


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 6, 2004)

True to his word, Devon wanders around the village exploring. He's not looking for anything in particular, just seeing the sights. It was always fun to explore a new culture.

One thing that surprised Devon was the attitude around the village. Everyone seemed so calm and content, it was very peaceful. It was certainly a far cry from the bustling human cities he had seen. Devon's wandering spirit wouldn't like it here for very long, but for just the night it was a very nice change of pace.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 7, 2004)

Symian wanders around, looking for the local equivalent of a library.  

_Where do they keep their records, there should be much of interest in there beyond wat people talk about.  Surely that is the place for knowledge beyond their mundane everyday lives..._ 

He wanders, looking, and asking the occasional passerby where their records are kept.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 7, 2004)

Alan also wanders, taking in the sights, and speaking with the people.  Learning as much of this place, and its people as he can.

Diplomacy roll 5 +7=12 to make good impression.

Gather Information roll 10+10 =20.

OOC: I'm beginning to wonder if Alan will roll decently.  If this were combat.....


----------



## Rayex (Jul 7, 2004)

Symian:
For some time the thals do not seem to understand what you are after but, when they do they tell you they have no such thing in the city. However, some seem to think that Myria must keep records like that.

Tarasin, Havort and Devon: 
The thals are as curious about you as you are about them. Most are open and welcoming when approached, and all seem to enjoy talking about their life in the forest.

Alan
While wandering around, you get the same impression as Alan, only you also get the impression that something is not right. You cannot really put a finger on it, but it is there.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 7, 2004)

Laharl:
You wake up, and your head spins. For some moments you are quite disoriented. When your head clears some, you notice that you're lying soft. You open your eyes and you see the insides of a small cabin. Calling it a cabin might be an overstatement, it is more like a shack. It is about 10x10 feet  big, and the only things inside is the hammock you're lying in, a small wooden table and a basin filled with water.
From outside you can hear the sound of the ocean, the sound of someone muttering to himself, and the screams of seagulls.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 8, 2004)

_Well, I guess I will be going back to Myria's!_ 

He makes his way back to where they met with Myria.  Hoping to find, from there, where he can find Myria's quarters and hopefully the records she keeps.  And then, hopefully, whe will grant him access to those records!


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Laharl, Albino Human wilder*

_What in the world happened? Oi, I might've had too much to drink... No wait, no money. Hmmm..._ 

*Laharl will step outside once he catches his footing and regains his balance, taking in the view, looking around for the person muttering to himself*









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy roll: rolled 10 +7 to sound amused, confused, and pleasantly suprised, despite being really annoyed.

"Hey there. Uh... Right. Do you know where I am?...Oh, and how I got here too?"


----------



## Someone (Jul 9, 2004)

Havort finds Devon while wandering through the tree. "Well, I gess it´s alredy dinner time, isn´t it?"


----------



## Rayex (Jul 9, 2004)

Laharl:
When you exit the hut, you see water, and lots of it. The sea starts no more than forty feet away from the door and surrounds the hut on 3 sides. To the left of the hut a small garden is located, and a little figure in robes is humming to himself while weeding. 
He turns to you. Where his face was supposed ot be there is only blackness. The only thing you see are two emerald orbs peering out from the hood. "So, you're finally up, are you. Slept well?" Although you don't see his face, you sense he is smiling.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 9, 2004)

Symian:
You walk to the top of the tree, and find a young female thal waiting for you. "I was told you were looking for some records of our historiy and such. I will lead you there." She is blunt, but at the same time polite. You again go through the big wooden doors with the summerforest on it, and starts walking up the stairs. Halfway up the woman stops and touches the wall, and a secret door opens. Inside there is a room with three bookcases filled with tomes and scrolls, one on each wall except the one with the door. In the middle of the room there is a pedestal with a small tree growing in a bowl.
There are also seven comfortable-looking chairs placed in a circle facing the little tree.
Looking through some of the tomes you are disapointed. Most are written in a language you do not understand, you do not even know the language they use.
"I will be happy to help you with some translations, if that is needed." the young thal says politely from one of the chairs.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 9, 2004)

Later that day you all recieve a short written note from Myria. 

*I would love if you would join me for dinner and might be I can answer some more questions this time. I will be waiting in the garden

Myriania Mok'natharia*


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 9, 2004)

Upon recieving the message, Alan thanks the messenger and makes his way to the garden for dinner and elightening conversation.


----------



## Someone (Jul 9, 2004)

Havort puts the note in a pocket and whistles a melody while returning to the top of the tree.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 10, 2004)

_...right. Maybe I'm dreaming..._ 









*OOC:*


: maintaining my diplomacy check,

"Ok. So, I was hoping you could explain a couple things for me. 
1. Where are we.
2. Who are you?
3. Am I dreaming, or are you a shade or ghost that has green eyes?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 11, 2004)

Devon continues his wandering until he hears a low, deep growl. He whips around looking for it's source before he realizes it's his stomach complaining. He had been so enmeshed in the sights that he hadn't realized it was dinnertime already.

Thankfully he received an invitation to dinner shortly after that. Devon began making his way back to the garden. Hopefully they had prepared a lot of food, trolls were notorious for their incredible appetites and growing trolls were even worse.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 11, 2004)

After exploring the market place of this tree/village, Tarasin makes his way back to the garden spoken of in the ladies note.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 12, 2004)

"I thank you.  Would you please tell me your name?  Oh, and perhaps you could start with a volume that discusses your legends?"

Smiling at the thal Symian tries to be diplomatic.

ooc:  Diplomacy check 1-1 = 0 (told you he was inept at this!)


----------



## Rayex (Jul 15, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> _...right. Maybe I'm dreaming..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*




The hooded figure is quiet for some seconds before answering. "We are here, obviously, and here is Nymeria. You are not from here and why you are here I do not know. I found you outside my hut some hours ago. I think you fell from the sky." he says with mirth in his woice. "As to who I am... Well my name is Norkoli Rasshreli and no, I am not a shade or a ghost." he finnishes.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 15, 2004)

All of you except Symian meet atop the tree outside the big wooden doors where a young female thal wearing black robes waits for you. "The lady will see you now. A meal is prepared as well. Follow me if please." she says curtly then starts up the stairs. Halfway up the woman stops and opens a door. Inside you see Symian and another young female thal dresses in black robes. The two females talk for a minute before they both take the lead in the stair.

Symian:
"My name is Lina." the young woman says then the door to the library opens once more. Outside you see the rest of your companions and another young female thal. "It seems Myria is ready to see you now, and a meal is also prepared" Lina tells you then motions for the door and the stairs. "We will continue after you have met with Myria." It was not as much as a question as it was a statment. She joins the other thal and takes the lead.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 15, 2004)

_Hmmm, Nymeria, mental note taken..._ 

"I see. So, uh, may I see what you look like under that robe, or is that best left alone? Also, could you tell me a little about this place, because last I checked, my home wasn't refered to as such."


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 16, 2004)

_Wonder if I said something to offend her?  Oh well. there is always later._

He falls in with the others and goes with them to meet with Myria.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 16, 2004)

Alan also follows quietly, behind the two ladies.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 22, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Rayex (Jul 23, 2004)

Again you enter the door at the top of the stairs, entering the beautiful garden. By the pool there now is a wooden table with food on it. 
Myria is where you left her, by the pool, slowly trailing her fingers across the surface, oblivious of your presence. Lina coughs gently and Myria looks up with a frown. 
"Oh it is you, is it. Welcome back my friends." she says with a gentle smile. "We were not sure what kind of foods you are used to but I hope this will suffice." she indicates the table. 
"There are mostly fruits and nuts and such..." she seems to be lost in thoughts again as her voice fade. "Yes. Yes I will tell them!" she wispers as to herself. Just as sudden as fell quiet she blooms up again 
"Be my guests my friends and I will tell you what I can of Nymeria."

While eating she tell you much about the country the Thals call Nymeria.
"Nymeria is actually an island. Loniagarden, where we are now, is in the north of the island. The forest of Sorum goes on for many leagues to the east beforing the plains begin. The Tors live on the plains, a friendly people they are and we do much trading with them. 
To the north of the plains two peninsulas stretch out into the ocean. On the westernmost peninsula you will find the abode of the Sage of Magic. 
Not so far to the west of here is the Red Lake, and beyond the lake is the Downs where, according to legends, there are ghosts. 
Going south from the Downs will take you to the mountains. I am affraid I don't know much about the mountains. 
South of us and east of the mountains you fill find Skypeak. Skypeak is a lonely tall mountain. It is as if the earth itself threw a spear towards the skies, resulting in a unscalable mountain in the middle of a small lake. Skypeak lies in the outskirts of another forest, the forest of Manu. We do not wenture into the forest of Manu, canibalistic creatures live there. 
To the south of the plains where the Tors live and to the east of Skypeak you fill find a beautiful lagune. Out in the waters a series of island floats around, it is most peculiar. They never seem to be the same place as they were the last time you saw them. On these islands the Trolls live. Far back in time the Thals and the Trolls were one and the same. A small band of thals left Lonia for the Neverstill Lagune and never came back. Several decades later we discovered that the thals that wentures out were changed, adapted to the life on the islands. 
To the east of the lagune a dreadfull swamp you will find. I don't know much about the swamp either." she takes a pause as if to consider to tell you more. 
Before she is able to continue however the whole tree seems to shudder. Myria looks at you with terror in her face, her eyes rolling back into her head, and she collaps in a heap, unconcious.

Lina and the other thal who have been waiting by the door come rushing at her aid when the door you came through burst open and a flustered Torkai comes rushing in. 
"Demon and devils! We are under attack!" he then sees Myria lying by the pool. "Oh no, this is worse than expected." By now you can hear screams and the sound of battle from below. Torkai shakes his head then turns around and leave down the stairs.


OOC: Attached is a crude hand-drawn map of Nymeria


----------



## Someone (Jul 24, 2004)

_"Oh, no!_ thinks Havort. _I´m too young to die. Oops, I hope no one heard that._

Despite that, he walks down cautelously, if he can behind a strong fighter.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 24, 2004)

Alan goes to see to thier hostess.  Is there anything he can do?

If not he joins Havort behind the knight and troll.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 24, 2004)

"Well, nevermind about your looks. Lets introduce ourselves. My name is Laharl, what is yours?"


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 25, 2004)

Springing up from his seat, Tarasin heads down to see who would attack with such speed and to aid in defense of these people as best he can.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 25, 2004)

Laharl:

After several minutes of silence from the small figure he suddenly turns towards you. "I am sorry, I must have fallen asleep. My name is Norkoli and I am affraid I cannot remove my hood. You've been transported here by powerfull magic. Why, I do not know."
The man falls silent for a moment before he continues. "My time here is short it seems. Take this." he hands you a small black orb. "Follow the white." his voice fades away, and so does he. he orb falls to the ground, and where the man stood there is only his staff left. When you pick up the orb there is a white mist inside it, always pointing south.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 25, 2004)

Devon sits down with the others and looks at the feast before them.

_"Fruits and nuts"_  he thinks, _"I won't be able to survive on such fair for very long. But it will have to do until I can find some fresh meat."_  He begins to eat as he listens to Maria, pausing occasionaly as he mentally notes something she said.

When Maria faints and and the noise of battle is heard Devon doesn't hesistate. He leaps from his place and bounds out the doors, moving towards the sound of battle as fast as his gangly legs can carry him.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 26, 2004)

Symian grabs some nuts and chews on them as Myria talks.  As the commotion from outside starts, he casts blur on himself,and then heads outside.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Laharl, Albino Human wilder*

_Hmmm. Well, It's not like I wasn't going to leave. Atleast now I have direction..._

Laharl smiles to himself as he picks up the cloaked man's staff. Once Larhal has searched the premise for food stuffs suitable for travel, he will set on, using the strangers staff as a walking stick, pointing the stone south and following it.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 28, 2004)

Before you reach the door it bursts open once again and stunned Torkai stumbles backwards into the glade at the top of the tree. A creature quickly follow him and with a swipe with its mace launch Torkai several feet into the air before landing in a crumbled and broken heap. 

The creature is unlike anything you have ever seen before. It is seemingly humanoid, but rides on a ball of green-colored energy rather than walks on two feet. The creature wears flowing black robes under mail amror and carries a heavy mace and a large metal shield emblazoned with a single sickly green-colored image of an eyeball. The eye sockets of the creatures metallic helm shine with menacing green light. Only its arms are visible, and appear to be made of black dirt and rocks held together by green energy.

The creature don't stop, it simply continues to glide towards the table where Myria lies unconcious. A dry voice sounding like stone grating on stone whispers. "Stand aside fools and let me get what I came for." He turns his gaze towards Symian. "You are coming with me. Dead or alive, I care not, you will die soon either way" it finnishes.


Initiative:
Alan 11
Havort 10
Symian 10
Tarasin 9
Devon 9
Foe 7

OOC: I know I said that you would make all die rolls, but I figured if we were going to have a round just for initative-rolling it would slow us down, hence I rolled for you. And MAN did I roll badly 

Zack: I will wait till after this battle before continuing with you. I am also thiking of create another thread where you can do your stuff untill you meet up with the rest, but I am not yet sure if it is required.


----------



## Someone (Jul 28, 2004)

_"Wow, he´s ugly. Wonder if it has a mind I could understand. Probably not, but anyway he (it?) deserves to have his ass kicked."_

Havort concentrates and starts gathering astral stuff and shaping it.

[OOC: Start manifesting Astral construct, augmented to 3 power points. How many PP do I have left? I manifested empathy earlier (1 pp) and a indeterminate number of empathy and Read Thoughts (so at least that´s 4 more PP spent)]


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 28, 2004)

Backing up from Torkai, Tarasin quickly places himself between the new creature and Myria lies...drawing his sword he states "Although I do not know why you would attack this place or people, your methods do not speak highly of you.  These people have shown us kindness and by threatening them you threaten us, so leave or face us.

ooc: although his sword is ready he will attack with his feet...(couldn't get roller to work for me...rolled 16 +6...22 for attack 1d6+1 dam) that is if the being doesn't back off...


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 28, 2004)

*Symian looks at the creature before replying

"I don't think so"

And then casts scorching Ray

ooc to hit roll=15


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 28, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> *Symian looks at the creature before replying
> 
> "I don't think so"
> 
> ...




If he doesn't back off, Alan draws his wand and fires off magic missles.

OOC: Use Magic Device roll=30.

Damage roll=4.

I don't think this dice roller likes us.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 28, 2004)

Seeing as it wont back off, Alan waves his wand and two sparkling lights shoot out to hit the creature in the chest. 

Havort starts to concentrate and a vaguely humanoid shape of ectoplasm appears by his side.

Symian extends his hands infront of himself and waves them around while muttering the arcane commands to activate a spell. A ray of fire shoots from his fingers to hit the creature squarly in the face. It stops for a few moments before taking up its slowly hovering towards Symian. 

Tarasin steps infront of the creature and launches an attack with his feet but again the creature is able to put up its shield to block the attack.

Initiative:
Devon
Foe
Alan
Havort
Symian
Tarasin


OOC: 
Alan does 4 damage.
Havort manifest an astral construct
Symians spell hits and does 14 damage
Tarasin barely miss his attack


----------



## Someone (Jul 29, 2004)

OOC: Actually, astral construct has a manifesting time of 1 round, like summon monster spells, and shouldn´t go off until the 2nd round. Also, How many power points do I have left? Should I assume 17 now?


----------



## Rayex (Jul 29, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually, astral construct has a manifesting time of 1 round, like summon monster spells, and shouldn´t go off until the 2nd round. Also, How many power points do I have left? Should I assume 17 now?




Thanks, I must've misread the description of it. As I told you, I have close to no experience with psionic characters, so just correct me whenever I do something wrong.
Yes, 17 should be about right.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 29, 2004)

With a growl Devon launches himself at the creature. Instead of landing on the creature he skids past it so it is stuck between him and Tarasin. Digging one claw into the ground to stop his slide he lashes out at the monstrosity with his other claw. His eyes glow red as his battle rage consumes him and all he manages to speak are a few gutteral curses in the giant tongue.

OOC:
Moving to flank the demon
Attacking with a claw, 11+8+2flanking=21, damage 2+5=7


----------



## Someone (Jul 29, 2004)

OOC: No problem. The construct´s first attack should have taken place just in my second round, that was the reason I didn´t make any rolls for him. I´ll give it, btw, the Improved natural attack special ability, it deal 1d8+4 points of damage with a slam attack instead of 1d6+4. If it makes your life easier, I´ll cut and paste from the SRD the power I´m using, at least the couple first times I´m using it.

IC: Havort makes the construct cooperate with the fighters as much as he can [OOC: the first attack failed, but at least I can put it in flanking positions] while retreating to a safer place. This think likes killing too much. _"Maybe I could put an end to it?_ thinks, and then concentrates, putting a lot of personal energy into it.

[OOC: Manifest Aversion, unaugmented, spending the Psionic Focus to use Greater Psionic Endowment. Will save DC is 18.
*Aversion*
Telepathy (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
Level: Telepath 2
Display: Auditory and material
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature
Duration: 1 hour/level
Saving Throw: Will negates
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 3
You plant a powerful aversion in the mind of the subject. If the object of the implanted aversion is an individual or a physical object, she will prefer not to approach within 30 feet of it. If it is a word, she will try not to utter it; *if it is an action, she will not willingly attempt to perform it*; and if it is an event, she will not willingly attend it. The subject will take reasonable steps to avoid the object of its aversion, but will not put herself in jeopardy by doing so.
If the subject is forced into taking an action she has an aversion to, she takes a –2 penalty on any attack rolls, ability checks, or skill checks involved.
Augment: For every 2 additional power points you spend, this power’s save DC increases by 1 and the duration increases by 1 hour.

Havort will try to create in it an aversion to "attacking in melee", then move away from it.]


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 29, 2004)

_That thing still coming at me? Better think of stopping it somehow.  What does it want me for anyway?_

Symian steps back, and calls forth some more arcane energy- sending two missiles flying out at the advancing construct.  

ooc: Casts magic missile dmg = 6 (see rolls )


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 29, 2004)

Alan again sends magic missles against the demon.

OOC:
Use Magic Device 33 roll

Damage 6 roll


----------



## Rayex (Jul 29, 2004)

With a growl Devon launches himself at the creature. Instead of landing on the creature he skids past it so it is stuck between him and Tarasin. Digging one claw into the ground to stop his slide he lashes out at the monstrosity with his other claw. His eyes glow red as his battle rage consumes him and all he manages to speak are a few gutteral curses in the giant tongue. His claws hits the creature across his back and his armor deflects the blow.

Suddenly surrounded by foes the creature stops and swings his mace at the elven monk who just tried to kick him.
The mace crashes into Tarasins ribs with a sickening crunch.

Again Alan waves his wand and again his magic strikes true, hitting the creature hard in the shoulder.

Havorts construct is finally ready for action and attacks the creature. The creature is too quick for it and avoids the hit. Havort concentrates on the foe, villing it to stop attacking and he is pretty sure he succeded.

Symian still have no clue as to why the creature is after him. He unleash yet another one of his spells. This one hits it squarly in the chest.

Initiative:
Tarasin
Devon
Foe
Alan
Havort
Symian

OOC:
Devon barely misses his attack
Foe hits Tarasin, doing 3 regular damage + 1 acid damage + 6 unhole damage
Alan does 6 damage
Havorts construct attacks and miss. Havort tries to avert the creature
Symian deals 6 damage

Tarasin is now down to 14 HP
Active spells/effects: Foe might not be able to attack in melee


----------



## Someone (Jul 30, 2004)

*Havort Truath, telepath 4. PP 14/25*



			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> Havorts construct is finally ready for action and attacks the creature. The creature is too quick for it and avoids the hit. Havort concentrates on the foe, villing it to stop attacking and he is pretty sure he succeded.




"Ha! I got you, filthy scumbag! Not so keen on swinging that mace are you, eh?" Havort jumps around while shouting that and draws his crossbow.

Meanwhile, the construct continues attackingb but rather clumsily(9 to hit, or 11 if flanking)


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 30, 2004)

OOC: still having trouble with this damn rolling thing...

Feeling his ribs give a little from the blow, Tarasin tries to focus on keeping this creature occupied...responding quickly to the mace attack, using the momentum of the blow to spin with a higher kick followed by a low strike..

OOC: flurry of blows..(10+4 14..18+4 22) dam if hit (2 first, 5 second)


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 30, 2004)

_What does it take to bring this thing down?  And damn it all- they are all around it, can't even hit it with burning hands- but lets see how it likes a flaming sphere!_

he starts casting again, scattering dust an arcane material from his pouch as he summons forth the burning ball, he sends it forward, directing it onto the creature, trying his best to burn it away!

_Die damn you, I don't plan on going with anything like you today!_

ooc: Cast flaming sphere (Reflex save negates damage, DC16- dmg if succesful 4
Sheesh- talk about bad rolling, 4 off of 2d6!)  Note:  The flaming sphere lasts 5 rounds (CL5 for fire magic)


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 30, 2004)

"Fall demon-spawn!" Alan yells, while unleashing more magic missles.

OOC: Use Magic Device  29

roll

Damage 7

roll


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 30, 2004)

Devon attacks the creature once again. This time, however, he is able to bring his full arsenal to bear and seems to become a whirlwind of claws and teeth. Unfortunately it's not a very accurate whirlwind.

OOC:
Full Attack
Claw 1, 11+8+2=21
Claw 2, 3+8+2=13
Bite, 4+2+2=8

This is going to be a loooonnng battle :\


----------



## Rayex (Jul 30, 2004)

Tarasin, obviously hurt, attacks the creature with all he is worth, kicking and punching at it. His kick connects with the creatures shield and it is again quick enough to avoid the low punch.

A frenzy of claws, fangs and growls suddenly erupts from the other side of the creature as Devon attacks with all his might. However, it seems to simply shrug the attack off.

The creature now turns towards Havort, sensing that he is the one who put up this annoying mental barrier. He throws out his arms out wide and a sickly green mass of energy coils out from its chest and shoots for Havort. Havort is for a second covered by a green cloud of smoke, and when it disapears he is badly wounded.
At the same time however both Devon and Tarasin finds an opening in the creatures defence and are quickly able to strike once more.

Alan once more hits the creautre with his magic. The creature looks to be moving slower than before now.

Havort, though badly wounded, is highly agitated, jumping up and down and screaming at the creature while bringin out his crossbow. His construct is still within striking distance of the creature, but does not seem to be able to get a hit.

Symian continues his attack, this time focusing on fire, his magic of choice. A sphere of fire rolls over the grass towards the creature. The creature was concentrating on casting the spell on Havort so it does not see it coming. It rolls over him from the side and burns him fiercly.

Initiative:
Devons AoO
Tarasins AoO
Tarasin
Devon
Foe
Alan
Havort
Symian

OOC:
Tarasin barely miss his attack
Devon also barely misses his attack
Foe hits Havort, doing 19 damage.
Alan does 7 damage
Havorts construct attacks and miss. Havort brings out his crossbow
Symian deals 4 damage

Tarasin is now down to 14 HP
Havort is now down to 10 HP
Active spells/effects: 
Foe is not be able to attack in melee
Flaming sphere will deal damage for 4 more rounds


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Jul 31, 2004)

Devon continues his unending rain of blows, attacking the creature again and again with claws and fang. And for once a blow seems to connect.

OOC:
AoO
Claw, 16+8+2=26, damage 2+5=7

Full attack
Claw 1, 7+8+2=17
Claw 2, 8+8+2=18
Bite, 3+2+2=7


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 31, 2004)

Noting the opening in his foes guard, Tarasin follows up with another low strike

AOO:10 +6 : 16....(damn and I was using the lucky die...)

Realizing that this foe is very skilled and well armoured (duh...), he relies on his old skills to find a weak point while his  fanged and clawed compatriot distracts him...

OOC: trying to flank and get in sneak attack...

full attack: 16 +6 (+2 flank?): 22(24 if flank) 4 dam or 8 sneak


----------



## Someone (Jul 31, 2004)

*Havort, telepath 4. PP 14/25*



			
				Rayex said:
			
		

> The creature now turns towards Havort, sensing that he is the one who put up this annoying mental barrier. He throws out his arms out wide and a sickly green mass of energy coils out from its chest and shoots for Havort. Havort is for a second covered by a green cloud of smoke, and when it disapears he is badly wounded.




(OOC: 2/4 round of astral construct)

IC: "OW! owowowowow!" Havort stops dancing around when the green cloud envelops him. _Another like that and I´m fried!_ 

OOC: If the cloud did some kind of elemental damage but acid (fire, cold, sonic, electricity) then Havort manifests Energy Adaptation, Specified against that element. (Works exactly like Resist Energy, granting energy resistance 10 for 10 minutes/level)

Then he looks for cover, trying to get out of the thing´s sight.

Edit: I forgot the construct. It again tries pathetically to hit the demon.


----------



## Rayex (Jul 31, 2004)

Devon notice an opening in the creatures defenses and launches for his head, ripping it off in the process. The creature dissipates in a cloud of sickly green fog and its armor, shield and helmet falls to the ground. No other traces can be found of the monster.

Torkai is still alive it seems, for he grunts and tries to rise but, falls to the ground, obviously still weak from the attack. 

Two thals soon enter the door and one rush towards Torkai and the other one adress you. *"It seems you took care of their leader. There were five of them in total and we were able to destroy the four others who rampaged throughout the tree. It looks like this one was after something else though.."*


----------



## Someone (Jul 31, 2004)

*Havort, PP 14/25, HP 10/29*

"Hey, What the hell was that thing? it exploded like a ballon full of stinky smoke" says Havort, coming out of his hideout, while his construct dissipates in a plume of unstable ectoplam. "How that it was coming after you, Symian? We´ve been here only hours!"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 31, 2004)

Alan first checks on thier hostess, and then uses his wand to heal his wounded companions.

OOC:
cure 5roll



cure 8
roll

cure 8 roll

cure 8
roll

I forgot that cure light wounds is on Alan's spell list and made use magic device rolls.  Please ignore.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 31, 2004)

Symian looks at the dispersing mist of the creature and lets his concentration on the sphere drop, watching as the beautiful flames dance a bit before dying down.

He looks at Havort anadshrugs, before addressing the thals.

"For some reason it seemed to want me.  No idea why, I've never seen nor heard of such creatures and I don't know anyone around here that would even know me, let alone go to such effort to get hold of me!"

He stares at the thals and at the ones attending to their leader.

"Hopefully all of you can shed a bit of light on this!"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 1, 2004)

Devon growls as his opponent disappears, seemingly upset that the fight was over already. He is able to shake himself out of it, however, and soon returns to his civilized self. He watches the others as they work and talk, not seeming to have anything to say at the moment.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 8, 2004)

Farantir:
You turn around and all you see is the grass, the white, crispy grass. A sensation of movement suddenly overwhelms you and you are in the sky, looking down upon the endles field of whiteness. All across the field you can now see small dots of green grass. Or is it? They seem to move across the ground, spiraling towards a bigger green mass, gathering and building on itself. An emerald green flash of erupts from the ground and you turn away to shield your eyes. When you look back at it you see that the mass has taken on a serpentine form, and it is moving lazily around the ground. You realise that it is not a living thing, it is only an image, a shadow of some sorts, that floats around on the field. It is shaped like the dragons of myth, the rulers of the world ages past. It prowls the field, searching, hunting. Again you feel movement and you find yourself once more on the ground. The green mass is right infront of you and you see that you were correct, it is only an image moving across the grass, changing it from white to green as it moves, and back again to white when it has passed. In the blink of an eye the draconic form is gone and there is nothing left but the white grass.
You hear, rather than feel, the wind blowing from behind and when you turn around dark clouds come rushing in to completely cover the skies in a matter of seconds. The clouds begin to descend to the ground and a shudder crawls up your spine. Within moments you are surrounded by a thick fog and your vision reach only a few feet ahead of you. An explosion of sounds erupts in you mind and you fall to the ground, holding your head in your hands. It continues for several seconds before it recedes to a silent whisper. All of a sudden it stops and you feel a presence behind you but when you look back you see nothing. A voice speak to you but you are not sure if it comes from within your mind or from somewhere close in the fog. "It hurts, does it not? This is but the begining you know. Fear me, for I shall purge your mind of this abomination..."
Pain! There is only pain, like a thousand needles piercing your head, like a mountain come falling down upon your body and you scream out in agony as the pain increase...

You scream and scream until there is no breath left in your lungs before you realise the pain is gone. You open your eyes and see the stars overhead. You are back on the outskirts of the plains again, lying where you fell asleep a few hours ago. Was it a dream, or was it real? You can't feel any pain, only the memory of it. The dreams, if they are indeed dreams, have come more often of late, but never such as this. You rise and stretch when a feeling of tranquility come over you. "You had the dreams as well my dear Farantir. Not unexpected considering your skills." A soft voice speak to you from behind but when you turn around you see nothing. "Fear not Farantir, it is only I, Ameneuhrim. I am here in but spirit only. Listen carefully my friend, for this is important. An evil is rising within the ranks of The Seven. We have known this for some time now, but never before has the threat shown itself so openly. You need to travel to Lonia, to the thals, and be our link to the council that will soon take place there. I will contact you when you arrive there, but take care my friend, someone might want to stop you on your way." The voice fades and is gone. 

You doubt not that this was Ameneuhrim who spoke to you, and you sensed the urgency in his message. Is this you quest then, or is it only another task given to you by the old shaman? It does not matter. You can still feel the memory of the pain in your head and body, this was a warning, a foreboding of what is to come. Should you try to get some more rest, or should you gather your gear and leave for the home of the thals at once?


Laharl:
You have been following the stone for a couple of days now. The rocky ground finally gave way to grass, and you set out, heading west across the plains, following the peculiar sphere the old man gave you. The sun goes down and night descend upon the grassy field. You keep on moving for a little while more before deciding to rest for the night. You are halfway asleep when a scream jerkes you out of slumberland. The scream goes on for several moments before ending. It was a scream of terror and of pain, and its source was not far from you.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 9, 2004)

Seeing that his allies had things well in hand here, Devon goes to see how the rest of the village is doing. Other demons had appeared in the village and, though the elves had managed to defeat them, they had the chance to do some damage. Perhaps they could use his help in the repairs. He was feeling restless after all the activity of the day and the chance to do some physical work would help calm him down.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 9, 2004)

Farantir gets up and snorts, shaking his head as to clear away the pain and the bad memories. Quietly chanting a song to ward off bad spirits he starts packing his bag, After a moment of hesitation he puts on his leather cuirass, keeping his full-plate stowed away for te moment. _I'll need to make great haste, it'll slow me down too much._Gently clucking to his packhorse he loads his belongings on the beast. "Yes, lethar, I know it's still dark, but we need to make haste anyway. I'll make it up to you once we get to the forest."
Armed with his spear and shield he takes a final look around, orientating himself and getting ready for the long journey.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Laharl, Albino Human Wilder*

_What was that!_ 

Larhal will look around, get dressed, and move cautiously towards what he had heard earlier.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 22, 2004)

*bump*

OOC: Do I spot him preparing to leave?


----------



## Rayex (Aug 22, 2004)

Laharl:
You follow the sound for a few moments. Soon you see someone walking in the night, talking quietly with something that might be a horse. The person(?) is bigger than you first thought. You cannot make out any features quite yet but, it resembles a minotaur somewhat.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 22, 2004)

"I guess I will have to answer that." a voice from the trees exclaims as a reaction to Symians question. "It is your blood, your draconic heritage. You see, in Nymeria, dragons are rare. In fact there are but seven living dragons as we speak."
Out from the trees a small, hooded figure emerges. He is about the size of a halfling. As he walks towards you he removes his hood and you see a rodent-looking face frowning at the remnants of the monster. "My name is Norkoli Rasshreli. I see you have met my good friend Myriania."

The female thal is now awake again, sitting weakly by the pool, slowly massaging her temples. "They struck me from within." she explains. "Somehow they were able to cut me off from Akasha, I can no longer seem to reach her as I used to..." she looks at Norkoli. "Whatever it is, I do _not_ like this one bit!"


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Laharl, Albino Human Wilder*

_Hmmm, maybe it's friendly, or maybe all of the intelligent beings are similar to this one in appearance. Where in the planes am I?..._ 

Walking out of the shadows, a pale man approaches with short white hair dressed in loose, light colored clothing with a large overbearing sword strapped to his back, carrying a walking stick and a black orb.
Calling out to the stranger in common, "Good evening, are you hurt? I heard something or someone cry out in pain earlier. Oh, hi, my name's Laharl. I'm new to these parts."


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 23, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> "I guess I will have to answer that." a voice from the trees exclaims as a reaction to Symians question. "It is your blood, your draconic heritage. You see, in Nymeria, dragons are rare. In fact there are but seven living dragons as we speak."




Symian bows to the newcomer

"Thanks for the information Norkoli.  But why should my blood be so important?  Herethgar is back in my ancestry, I ma no half-dragon, nor is my bloodline so powerful as to make me approach their power!"

He sighs and looks at the remains of the cratures they were fighting, examining the armor, shield and helmet.  Without even thinking, he murmurs a _Detect Magic_ spell over the items.


----------



## Someone (Aug 23, 2004)

*Havort, telepath*



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> "Thanks for the information Norkoli.  But why should my blood be so important?  Herethgar is back in my ancestry, I ma no half-dragon, nor is my bloodline so powerful as to make me approach their power!"




"Maybe they just don´t know?" tries Havort. "You look quite draconic to me, if dragons are rare -er, _more_ rare- they may not know how one does look like"

He looks at his nearly ruined trousers and jacket. "I say as soon we have a rest and get new clothes we go to see that sage... I forgot the name..."


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Aug 24, 2004)

Devon, finding no one who needed his help, returned to the others in time to see the rat-like creature appear.

"So the creature was after Symian because of his Draconic ancestry. That makes sense. Even in our world people do such things, and dragons are far more common there. It's far easier to capture a dragon-blooded then it is a true dragon. But that still leaves the question of what that creature was. I remember someone calling it a demon."


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 24, 2004)

Farantir whirls around, and takes cover behind his shield, spear held overhand at the ready, aimed at the newcomer. When he sees that  Laharl is by himself, he relaxes a bit, taking care to aim the spear at the ground.
"Greetings, Human. What brings you to the plains of the Tors? It is not safe here."
He looks at Laharl, somewhat suspicious, but indecisive. "Have you got a horse? Some other ways of travelling fast?"
He sighs, then continues. "Allright, come with me. I'll take you to the nearsest camp on my way. You can call me Farantir."
Without wasting to much words, he takes his things and gets ready to leave, expecting you to follow.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 24, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> He looks at his nearly ruined trousers and jacket. "I say as soon we have a rest and get new clothes we go to see that sage... I forgot the name..."




"No need- he has come to us, unless there are two creatures named Norkoli in this place!"

He turns to Norkoli

"Revered sage, maybe you can help us?  Do you know why we are here, or how we got here?"


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2004)

_Wooops!_ Havort flushes. Maybe he should do something with his attention span. "And what was that thing, too, as the green chap said." he adds to Symian´s questions.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 24, 2004)

Alan sits back waiting to be enlightened.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Laharl, Albino Human Wilder*

"That would be appreciated. Unfortunately, no, I don't have a horse. So, I'm in the land of the Tors, huh?"

_Hmmm, he's avoiding my question. Ok, we know who made that noise, but why?_ 

Showing Faranir the stone that lead me here, "Do you recognize what this is? It is a stone I recieved from a cloaked man with green eyes. I have been following it ever since recieving it, and was wondering what lies ahead should I continue to follow it. After all, you are a local, and I could use the help, considering I'm new to this world..."


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Laharl, Albino Human Wilder*

OOC: looking at the orb, what direction is it pointing in? Also, I am making sure that Farantir sees it.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 30, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2004)

Although his face is hard to read, you think a flicker of surprise crosses his face as Laharl mentions he's from another world. Hesitantly Farantir takes the orb, muttering a prayer to the spirits as he stares at the orb. (casting detect magic) He is silent for a while, turning it over and figuring out where it is pointing to.​


----------



## Rayex (Aug 31, 2004)

Farantir:
You detect a weak divination aura comming from the orb.
The orb is pointing west, by your estimation straight for Loniagarden, the home of the Thals.


----------



## Rayex (Aug 31, 2004)

Symian: 
The helmet is just that, a helmet, at the flail is a heavy one, designed for use with two hands.
The scalemail and the large metal shield are both magic, and you can detect an enchantment aura on both the objects. However, when you touch them your head start spinning and your stomach roils from the evil feeling they give out.

The sage also takes a good look at the remnants before answering any more questions. "As to why you are here, I am not sure. From what I was able to understand, you are here for a purpose that would reveal itself over time. How you got here is much easier to explain. You were brought here by magic of course! A powerfull spell was cast to bring you here, a spell of such power that surpas my own by far, and my powers are quite formidable indeed."

By now Myria start speaking as well. "A joining of both my own and Norkolis gods did this. They together cast a spell to get you here. I am indeed sorry, but we are as confused as you are about this whole affair. We won't ask you to join in our war, for after this attack it is surely a war, but somehow you were brought into this. It is now clear to me who we are up against. This was a Revenant, a creature belonging to Maldibion the Untrue, the God of Dreams. I will call in leaders from the other communities, and hopefully we will be able to start an alliance against this formidable and unpredictable foe. If you would like to stay, we might be able to determine more of what your purpose in this will be."


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Laharl, Albino Human Wilder*

"So, is where it is pointing me good, or bad? Also, are you heading in the same direction?"


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 1, 2004)

Looking with disgust at the evil objects Symian loks at both Norkoli and Myria

"Like it or not, I am involved in this war.  If the magics used to bring us were cast by Gods, than they are unlikely to send us back until they are ready, which is likely to be only when we have done whatever it is they want.  It would be nice to know what that is though!

I for one will wait for you to gather your leaders.  No need to wander aimlessly when hopefully those coming can show a path!  In the meantime- haven't you got some way to destroy these evil items?  Or at least to purge them of their evilness?"


----------



## Someone (Sep 1, 2004)

"I don´t want anybody telling me what to do!" exclaims Havort. But sighs and continues: "But I have no idea of where to go either, so anything but staying here waiting for other ´revenant´ attack sounds good. And why a god should bring me here? Its just stupid!"


----------



## Rayex (Sep 1, 2004)

"I am not able to remove some of the enchantmens on the items and let others be. I can remove all magic from them if you'd like me to." Myria explains.
"But now I am affraid I must rest. Thank you all" she makes a sweeping gesture at you all "for destroying this vile creature. I would like to speak with you again later this night, after I have sent word out to the other leards. Norkoli, if you please?"

The little man smiles at you and wink, before casting a spell. He disapears in a puff of smoke.

"Oh, one last thing my friends. Be aware of your dreams, they are Maldibions domain. If you dream anything peculiar, please wake up. His powers are... strange and unknown to me."


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 1, 2004)

Farantir snorts, and gives back the stone. "I am very interested in how you got to this place, and in who gave this to you. It seems to me the spirits have placed you in my path, for you are going in the exact same direction as me, to the forests of the Thals." He gives you another unreadable look. "For good or for bad, it seems we travel together." He sighs, and loads one of the packs from the horse on his back. "I hope you can ride bareback. You won't be able to keep up with me otherwise. We have a long way to go."


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Laharl, Albino Human Wilder*

"Thank you. It's always good to have a traveling companion. I will be back in a moment with the rest of my things." 

Larharl leaves for a moment, and returns with what little he has to travel with.

"I'm ready. Shall we be off?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 2, 2004)

"I think we should wait for this council.  Any insights they may have will only help in our journey.  Perhaps they wil be able to offer other aid as well, depending on what it is we are here to do."  Alan surmises.


----------



## Someone (Sep 2, 2004)

"What else we could do?" says Havort. "Time to go to the bed, hm? So that Maldibion guy is who messes up with dreams? well, in my case he has a fixation with mice. Nasty mice that like to build horrible machines of destruction in the barn." As always, you don´t know if he´s serious or making it up.


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 2, 2004)

Symian gives havort a strange look, then shakes his head- sometime the best response is no response.

"Thank you for your hospitality.  Perhaps in the morning you will be able to help provide me with someone who can translate those scrolls of yours?  In the meantime, I will endeavor to ignore my dreams, although perhaps in our dreams he may reveal a weakness?"


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 6, 2004)

Devon grins at the mention of war and stretches his arms out with several joint popping cracks.

"My dear lady, I do believe a good rousing war would be just the thing to recover from the unpleasant ordeal of that travelling spell. But I will heed the wisdom of my collegues and wait for this council before deciding what to do."


----------



## Rayex (Sep 11, 2004)

You are each given a hammock in a vacant room halfway down the tree.
The rest of the tree is in shock-like state, but there are no casualties. If you ask around, most are under the impression that the attack was aimed at something, or someone, in Myrias garden, and that the four creatures that roamed around below was only a diversion.


OOC: My 'net connection is really messing around these days, but hopefully it will get fixed soon, and I will be able to be online more than 3 minutes at a time from monday-tuesday onwards!


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 11, 2004)

Devon heads down to his room, removes his armor, stretches, yawns a few times, and then falls asleep on the floor, completely ignoring the hammock.


----------



## Someone (Sep 11, 2004)

"Whoa. Maybe tomorrow I´ll awake back in the normal world." Havort throws his shoes after emoving them and falls on the bed, yawning.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 12, 2004)

Alan makes his way to his hammock, hoping to learn more from this council on the morrow.


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 13, 2004)

Symian wanders the area.  The feeling that he may have been the cause of the destruction around him is disturbing.

_So much trouble just to get at me?  Maybe I should offer to move out of the city until we are ready to leave.  I have no desire to bring harm to these people.  In the morning I will have to talk to Myria and see if it is not better for me to leave._


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> ""I'm ready. Shall we be off?"



The tall Tor just snorts, and starts a ground-eating pace, faster than a human's running speed, and he looks as if he can keep on running forever. His eyes scan the horizon, looking for signs of trouble. He leads his horse with Laharl on by the reins. At dawn he stops for a moment, both to rest and to pray to the spirits. Although his unfamiliar body language is hard to read, Laharl gets the impression that Farantir is scared, nervous. Soon the jopurney continues, as fast as Farantir can push himself. The fast pace leaves no time nor breath for talking, and during the infrequent stops Farantir is silent, thinking about something. As dusks settles upon the land he stops at a little well, and prepares to make camp.


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 16, 2004)

*Laharl, Albino Human Wilder*

"So, how many days until our destination?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 20, 2004)

-bump-


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 22, 2004)

Bump

[OOC : I have no idea how many days we have to travel.  GM??? You still out there?]


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 28, 2004)

...oi. this didn't last long. However, hopefully i'll be corrected though...


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 28, 2004)

Do not desert us o mighty GM, your loyal players await your return!


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 28, 2004)

Alan Loresong seeing the stars in the sky wink out , looks for the reset switch.


----------



## Rayex (Sep 28, 2004)

I owe you all an appology. The situation at work an at home the last months have drained me emotionally and physically, and my creativity have come to a stop. I should have said something earlier; I honestly dont know why I didnt. However, things looks to be getting better now, and I feel the "urge" returning. I will try as best as I can to continue this game. I have no plans what so ever to stop this game, but I expect it to go slower than I thought when I started it. Again, I am sorry, and hope you all still are with me. 

Rayex


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2004)

The Tor snorts and shakes his head, eager to get going.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Joy and tragedy interwined with one. While the master of games has returned, the troll with claws must depart. Calculus does homework does not enjoy competition.

(I have an urge to write a Haiku but I have no idea how. Anyways, I'm afraid I have to drop the game, College is taking up all my spare time and then some.)


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 29, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> I owe you all an appology. The situation at work an at home the last months have drained me emotionally and physically, and my creativity have come to a stop. I should have said something earlier; I honestly dont know why I didnt. However, things looks to be getting better now, and I feel the "urge" returning. I will try as best as I can to continue this game. I have no plans what so ever to stop this game, but I expect it to go slower than I thought when I started it. Again, I am sorry, and hope you all still are with me.
> 
> Rayex




Not a problem.  Game is here to be enjoyed.  Do what it takes to enjoy it and if that is a slower pace, then so be it!


----------



## Ghostknight (Sep 29, 2004)

Drakknyte32 said:
			
		

> Joy and tragedy interwined with one. While the master of games has returned, the troll with claws must depart. Calculus does homework does not enjoy competition.
> 
> (I have an urge to write a Haiku but I have no idea how. Anyways, I'm afraid I have to drop the game, College is taking up all my spare time and then some.)




Haikyu/Senryu is of the form 5-7-5 (that is syllables).  When referring to nature it is Haikyu, when referring to people/the inanimate- Senryu (a little fact I only learned two weeks ago!)


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

The night in the tree goes by rather uneventfull. Some of you dream about home, about places you know, and people you are familiar with. Some of you, like Symian, dream dreams of guilt and sorrow. People dying, children abducted, and women abused, all because of you? Luckily, when you wake up, you remember that it is not that bad at all. It is only one og the gods who are after you...

A couple of young male Thals bring your breakfast. Nuts, berries, fruits, some bread and tankards of peculiar looking milk. It is delicious!


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

Laharl and Farantir: It is a about three days travel to reach Loniagarden. The next two days you will be crossing the plains of the Tors, and then you will come to the forest. From there it is about half a days worth of travel before you reach the dominion of the Thals.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 3, 2004)

*Alan Loresong*

While eating his breakfast, Alan tries to get an estimate on how long it will take the council to assemble.


----------



## Someone (Oct 3, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> A couple of young male Thals bring your breakfast. Nuts, berries, fruits, some bread and tankards of peculiar looking milk. It is delicious!




Berries and nuts... Hmmmm... _"These people live like squirrels and eat like squirrels... Could it be they *are* actually squirrels?"_ thinks Havort quietly while looking around.


----------



## Rayex (Oct 3, 2004)

For the ones in Lonia: Is there anything in particular you want to do the next three days? If not, the days go uneventfull by. You start to get to know the Thals some more. You dont see much of Myria the next days, she is probably occupied with the upcoming council.

Laharl and Farantir: The treck across the plain goes faster than anticipated, and halway through the second day you come to the forest. 

OOC: Trying to get a move on, to start the adventure of for real. Hopefully.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Laharl, Albino Human Wilder*

 Looking to Farantir, "And so lies our destination. What exactly is your business here?"


----------



## Someone (Oct 3, 2004)

Rayex said:
			
		

> For the ones in Lonia: Is there anything in particular you want to do the next three days?




(Nothing special for me)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 4, 2004)

None here, especially since the only thing he would have done is converse with Myria.  Since she is not available, I don't even know what he would do for the three days.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 4, 2004)

OOC: sorry haven't posted here for a bit...

don't have anything in mind to do here either...days can pass with ease....


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 4, 2004)

Symian will spend the days waiting for the council trying to read what he can of the books in the library (via an interpreter if necessary).  He will be looking for specific references to their situation and to dragons to try and see why they would be after him!

He will also spend around two hours a day helping people that were hurt and helping to repair the danage from the attack.  Once that os finished, he will just generally try to find some communal work to help with, looking to integrate with the people around him (it does look like he could be here for a while....)


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 4, 2004)

OOC: What language are the books in?  If Sylvan Alan will translate, that is the language the natives have been speaking.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 4, 2004)

"We are making good time, human. We should arrive in the late afternoon." The tor says to his companion. The two days travelling together has eased his attitude somewhat, although he remains wary and non-commital in his answers. Once or twice he has woken up screaming inthe night, but refuses to comment.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 10, 2004)

"Good, the sooner we arrive, the sooner I'll find why that man gave me this orb, and my purpose here in this world."


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 20, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 20, 2004)

Anyone here besides Zack and I?


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 20, 2004)

nope


----------



## Someone (Oct 21, 2004)

No, only you two.


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 21, 2004)

Stop looking at me, I'm invisible.....


----------



## Someone (Oct 21, 2004)

Havort spots a female elf with a baby elf. He grins, concentrates and manifests Control Sound.

Baby: _(control sound)_mumm---my

Elf: "Oh, he said mummy! say it again, honey!"

Baby: _(control sound)_: "I´m sorry, ladies and gentlemen, the show is over!"


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 24, 2004)

Blast! My first chance to play as a wilder, and... Is the campaign really dead?


----------



## Rayex (Oct 24, 2004)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> Blast! My first chance to play as a wilder, and... Is the campaign really dead?




No, not dead. Only on Hold for a while. See the OOC thread.


----------

